# Predict the Record for December - Dissonance WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*DECEMBER *
Thu, Dec 2 @Golden State 10:30 PM *W* 
Fri, Dec 3 vsIndiana 9:00 PM *W*
Sun, Dec 5 vsWashington 8:00 PM *W* 
Tue, Dec 7 @Portland 10:00 PM * L* 
Wed, Dec 8 vsMemphis 9:00 PM *L*
Fri, Dec 10 vsPortland 9:00 PM *L*
Wed, Dec 15 vsMinnesota 9:00 PM * W* _Current high score of 128_
Fri, Dec 17 @Dallas 9:30 PM *L*
Sun, Dec 19 @Oklahoma City 7:00 PM *W*
Mon, Dec 20 @San Antonio 8:30 PM *L*
Thu, Dec 23 vsMiami 10:30 PM *L * 
Sun, Dec 26 @Los Angeles Clippers *L* 
Wed, Dec 29 vsPhiladelphia 9:00 PM *L 5-8*
Fri, Dec 31 vsDetroit 9:00 PM

No need to go game by game, just choose a record. Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest without going over.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

14-0 Do i really need a high score? Fine. 135.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Now, where's your real prediction lol. King of optimism can't even think this team is any close to being that good. 



6-8. high score of 125


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

At the lowest they'll win 11. I can't think that they're going to suck it up after playing so many good teams. They'll take care of business against the crappy 7 teams we play, and win at least one of the portland set, win against memphis and dallas and san antonio. Especially since Lopez is coming back and will hopefully be back on steroids (so he's crazy. That's all you want out of a 7ft player in the NBA. Look at Noah and KG. They use a healthy amount of crazy to play well.)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

7-7. High score of 127.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

8-6 126


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

7-7. High score 128.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Bump. Game tonight.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Congrats Diss, you won!! ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing finally! I haven't won in like 3 yrs, since I think Seuss was running it.


----------

